# Recommendations For Shipping Companies



## AtjAjs (Jun 12, 2013)

Hi 

Just after a few recommendations for shipping companies please so I can start requesting some quotes have looked at Orbit & 1st Move International so far....sure everyone's had different experiences so any help much appreciated.


----------



## mike5111 (Oct 13, 2012)

we used pickfors this end there packed everything for us and will un pack too there use orbit Cyprus end , there were great bit pricey but worth it....Angie x


----------



## H&S (Jun 12, 2013)

Hi all, new member here although we have been looking in regularly for a while.

We are using Movecorp to ship our belongings - they packed everything last week and were fantastic. The container is on the sea now. I believe they use Orbit at the Limassol end too.
One word of advice though - try to avoid delivery to your new house in Cyprus on a Saturday as it costs a couple of hundred euros extra. We did as we had no choice.


----------



## AtjAjs (Jun 12, 2013)

Thank you for your responses and advice much appreciated will continue the research


----------



## Rema (Aug 12, 2012)

H&S said:


> Hi all, new member here although we have been looking in regularly for a while.
> 
> We are using Movecorp to ship our belongings - they packed everything last week and were fantastic. The container is on the sea now. I believe they use Orbit at the Limassol end too.
> One word of advice though - try to avoid delivery to your new house in Cyprus on a Saturday as it costs a couple of hundred euros extra. We did as we had no choice.



We had a full pack and unpack contract and the shippers in our home country (UAE) were fantastic, they packed everything very well indeed. We used Orbit in Cyprus. They were great at organising customs clearance and all the paperwork but delivery was not so good. The team were friendly enough and unloaded the container OK but were intent on getting us to unpack everything ourselves saying "if we unpack it will leave you in a mess with everything all over the place."

As it was we got them to unpack all the large items and some of the boxes but felt it better to do most of it ourselves as I was concerned at the way they handled things - we found bashes to the walls and all sorts after they had gone. They also took almost a week to return to pick up the packaging material.


----------



## Rema (Aug 12, 2012)

H&S said:


> Hi all, new member here although we have been looking in regularly for a while.
> 
> We are using Movecorp to ship our belongings - they packed everything last week and were fantastic. The container is on the sea now. I believe they use Orbit at the Limassol end too.
> One word of advice though - try to avoid delivery to your new house in Cyprus on a Saturday as it costs a couple of hundred euros extra. We did as we had no choice.



We had a full pack and unpack contract and the shippers in our home country (UAE) were fantastic, they packed everything very well indeed. We used Orbit in Cyprus. They were great at organising customs clearance and all the paperwork but delivery was not as good as I expected. The team were friendly enough and unloaded the container OK but were intent on getting us to unpack things ourselves saying "if we unpack it will leave you in a mess with everything all over the place."

As it was we got them to unpack all the large items and some of the boxes but felt it better to do most of it ourselves. They also took ages to return to pick up the discarded packaging material.


----------



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

I used Burke Bros of Wolverhampton, word of warning, get them to come out to give a quote. For some reason they didn't come to view the contents and cost £800 more in the end. Their lads packing was ok too, but with 3 of them you need to be watching all the time. One of them packed my handbag with my passport and all the dogs paperwork and passports, Mr Shift-it wasn't impressed to have to start looking through boxes to find it, luckily I realised it was missing before it got on the container.

I used M&S over here, they were brilliant, Mario was very efficient, the lads came back to pick up the empty boxes as planned. It was a bit scary seeing the removal vehicle trundling through my tiny village, but they are used to this I'm sure.


----------



## H&S (Jun 12, 2013)

Rema said:


> We had a full pack and unpack contract and the shippers in our home country (UAE) were fantastic, they packed everything very well indeed. We used Orbit in Cyprus. They were great at organising customs clearance and all the paperwork but delivery was not as good as I expected. The team were friendly enough and unloaded the container OK but were intent on getting us to unpack things ourselves saying "if we unpack it will leave you in a mess with everything all over the place."
> 
> As it was we got them to unpack all the large items and some of the boxes but felt it better to do most of it ourselves. They also took ages to return to pick up the discarded packaging material.


Hi Rema, thanks for this we'll keep a close eye on them.


----------



## uk75 (May 14, 2013)

Hi there, I found Andrews Shipping the cheapest of all. I didn't move any furniture or heavy items - just boxes, so can't comment on whole house moves...but certainly I was happy with the service and cost!


----------

